
Zoom – Conceptual Design and Analysis of Rockets and Their Missions - T-A
http://trajectorysolution.com/ZOOM%20Program.html
======
samcheng
Pretty cool to see FORTRAN, Zip files, "/Zoom Program.html" in the URL, yet
see discussion of return-to-launch site with Falcon 9 and modern rocketry.

It's a nice reminder that you don't need React on a serverless deployment
querying a GraphQL API to get your ideas across!

------
T-A
Not really news, but maybe timely on the 50th anniversary of Apollo 11's lunar
landing.

